# MoYu RS3M 2020 Review



## PicubeShop (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 18, 2020)

PicubeShop said:


>


Nice! I used to main the original RS3 and plan on picking this one up, very excited! If only it wasn't frosted


----------



## PicubeShop (Jun 19, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Nice! I used to main the original RS3 and plan on picking this one up, very excited! If only it wasn't frosted


Yusheng Du said the frosted surface will be polished after hundreds of solves


----------



## Music Cuber (Jul 7, 2020)

RS3M Review:


----------



## chron0s (Jul 8, 2020)

Sub1 I mained a hand-magnetized rs2 forever - all the flagships couldn't pull me away. I got a coated rs3 here and main that and the WRM, love them both. Compared to the rs3 the rs32020 feels less flexible, more stable, and very fast - its smoother than the stock rs3, more like the rs2 which is an improvement for me. Not big on frosted plastic either but out of the box its nice (like an XS) and seems to be polishing as my XS did, You'll be glad you tried it.


----------



## slowcuberof2020 (Sep 22, 2020)

chron0s said:


> Sub1 I mained a hand-magnetized rs2 forever - all the flagships couldn't pull me away. I got a coated rs3 here and main that and the WRM, love them both. Compared to the rs3 the rs32020 feels less flexible, more stable, and very fast - its smoother than the stock rs3, more like the rs2 which is an improvement for me. Not big on frosted plastic either but out of the box its nice (like an XS) and seems to be polishing as my XS did, You'll be glad you tried it.


Nice. I'll check it out


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 22, 2020)

Music Cuber said:


> RS3M Review:


The best review I have ever seen. 
lol


----------

